# Green beans?



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok so the petsmart I got MoonPie from said he likes greenbeans and spinach. And I was like they aren't supposed to have spinach because it limits there calcium intake and they said well the vet put him back on it. And I didn't know tortoises could eat green beans, does anybody know what kind and if he can have them. He's a redfoot


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)

I personally would not feed green beans...and I can not give you anything to base this feeling on (perhaps someone else can share what they know about green beans ) I do however include spinach in all of the tortoise and turtles here...however it is only part of their diet and not a large part....


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

ascott said:


> I personally would not feed green beans...and I can not give you anything to base this feeling on (perhaps someone else can share what they know about green beans ) I do however include spinach in all of the tortoise and turtles here...however it is only part of their diet and not a large part....



Thank u  I wonder why they were giving him green beans then


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2012)

Green beans, or any other legumes, are fine once in a while as part of a varied diet. Spinach too.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Green beans, or any other legume, and spinach is fine once in a while as part of a varied diet.



Ok so obviously canned green beans won't work for common sense reasons but walmart has green beans in the produce section and sugar snap peas inside bags as well, are these ok?


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)

I know some will hold their side and laugh and call me some kind of hippie...lol....but when ever I purchase and feed produce of any kind to the turtles...tortoise or people in my home I only offer up certified organic ...go ahead Tom laugh......but it all started with research I did on a personal quest and all the bad stuff that non organic produce can do to living creatures over prolonged periods of exposure and consumption of it....I am so OCD about somethings, it can be quite irritating...lol


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

ascott said:


> I know some will hold their side and laugh and call me some kind of hippie...lol....but when ever I purchase and feed produce of any kind to the turtles...tortoise or people in my home I only offer up certified organic ...go ahead Tom laugh......but it all started with research I did on a personal quest and all the bad stuff that non organic produce can do to living creatures over prolonged periods of exposure and consumption of it....I am so OCD about somethings, it can be quite irritating...lol



Everything I bought today was organic  EXCEPT for the mango and bellpepper both of which MoonPie LOVED! I'm gonna go out and look for a nice Dandelion in the morning


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike Pingleton has a few great lines in his book concerning plant secondary compounds, especially pertaining to spinach and beans. This is couched in a dinner table setting and it's made to be humorous but I think they get the point across:

"I can't have any of those beans - too much phytic acid!"

"Absolutely no spinach! It will pull the calcium right out of your bones!"

I like these lines, they make a good point and always make me chuckle. I agree with Tom, Angela, and Mike Pingleton, both green beans and spinach are fine in the feeding rotation.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank u  also I found some fresh cilantro in the produce section how do I know if it's been treated with pesticides if it will hurt my RF and also I found some cilantro plants in the garden center are those safe?


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)

OCD queen checking in here..... safe to say that produce sold has been either exposed to fertilizer material, herbicides and a cornucopia of pesticides before it ever hits the grocery store produce section....unless I know it is certified organic I don't touch it.....okay OCD queen out


----------



## dmmj (Mar 3, 2012)

DMMJ points at ascott "HIPPIE"


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

ascott said:


> OCD queen checking in here..... safe to say that produce sold has been either exposed to fertilizer material, herbicides and a cornucopia of pesticides before it ever hits the grocery store produce section....unless I know it is certified organic I don't touch it.....okay OCD queen out



Ok gottcha  organic only


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 3, 2012)

agree, I only buy Organic produce for my torts. It really isn't that much more expensive and they seem to like it better. I don't use anything on my lawn but water, so I know my weeds are safe..


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)

Alright EJ...another fellow OCD clan member......lol


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 4, 2012)

I can feed him everything in the spring mix right?


----------

